# video - Tank crushes van



## Royzee617 (Apr 22, 2005)

Here's something a bit different for the tank fans out there.... and for those who like me hate FWVs... 'effing white vans' (and their inconsiderate drivers... for the most part)!

Back to the planes tomorrow... promise!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 22, 2005)

hehe cool, but they should have done it at full spead..........


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 22, 2005)

Love it!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 22, 2005)

I'd sooooo love a tank for driving to work in!


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 22, 2005)

You wouldn't have to worry about traffic jams- just go straight over the top


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 22, 2005)

That's the idea.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 22, 2005)

actually it's not illegal so long as you have all the correct paperwork liek licences and such like............


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 22, 2005)

What, to drive over a van?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 22, 2005)

Isn't there a fellow in London who drives around in an old yellow one?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 22, 2005)

well i mean to drive it, i don't suggest driving over a van............


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 22, 2005)

There are DUKW tours on the Thames


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 22, 2005)

yeah there are...........


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 22, 2005)

This is the WW2 amphib bus you can have a London tour in... on land like this or down the Thames...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 22, 2005)

Similar to the Harbour Hopper tours here in Halifax.
They're ex-US Army amphibs that were used in Vietnam.


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 23, 2005)

I think the London one is ex British Army or some such... dunno much about it but I bet my nephew does as he has been on it... says it was great fun...


----------



## Aggie08 (Apr 24, 2005)

I saw a picture in the paper a year or so ago from Iraq, some militants in a pickup charged a truck screaming and shooting at this Abrams tank. They charged it but the tank just flat out ran them over. Perhaps would've helped to think that one out a little better.


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 25, 2005)

Hey Nonskimmer - let's have more photos like that one of the amphib.... especially ones with the lovely lady!


----------



## The Jug Rules! (Apr 27, 2005)

Cool...


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 27, 2005)

Great plane the Jug - I have a nice clip somewhere of them moving the Duxford plane around... hmm now where did I put it?


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (May 13, 2005)

I always like to see somethin being destroyed, especially when its an ford!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 13, 2005)

Blitzkrieg Bop said:


> I always like to see somethin being destroyed, especially when its an ford!



Less of that, I drive a Ford


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 13, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Blitzkrieg Bop said:
> 
> 
> > I always like to see somethin being destroyed, especially when its an ford!
> ...



And Whats Wrong With Fords!


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (May 13, 2005)

Their ugly!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 13, 2005)

THAT'S UGLY?!?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 13, 2005)

Or this?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 13, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Or this?



WHERE'S THE TANK!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 15, 2005)

Tank? I dont need a tank to destroy it, Im capable of crashing it myself


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 15, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Tank? I dont need a tank to destroy it, Im capable of crashing it myself


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 16, 2005)

Ive already destroyed 2 cars in my life, I suppose I should make it a hat trick.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 16, 2005)

Wow, I hope you're driving around wearing a helmet!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 16, 2005)

Yeah I am actually. 8) It makes it all ok


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 16, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Yeah I am actually. 8) It makes it all ok



Like This!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 16, 2005)

No I wear that kind of helmet around the pit area  The damn place is more hostile than Sierra Leone


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 16, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> No I wear that kind of helmet around the pit area  The damn place is more hostile than Sierra Leone



That's pretty bad especially reading what Les said about the place. I would go with a suit or armor!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 16, 2005)

Or a Challenger II


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 16, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Or a Challenger II


----------



## plan_D (May 16, 2005)

How the hell can you call Ford's ugly when they produce cars like this? And I know that's Shelby GT500, it's still a feckin' Mustang.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 16, 2005)

Also dont forget the Ford RS200 





Little known GT70





And Sierra RS500, which is a big bad mofo' of a car


----------



## plan_D (May 16, 2005)

And this :-


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 16, 2005)

Nah I thought the GT90 was hideous


----------



## plan_D (May 16, 2005)

I don't like the back end but the rest is nice. Also quite the technological advancement, or fuck up whichever way you want to look at it.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 16, 2005)

A fuck up 

Ford are weird though, tons of great cars, but also tons of rubbish cars. Ill stick with their hot Sierra's though I think.


----------



## plan_D (May 16, 2005)

They were proud that they had used shuttle technology to avoid the engine melting without realising that they'd fucked up in the first place by the problem of having the engine melt!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 16, 2005)

The words "engine melting" conjure up many glorious thoughts of the Bugatti Veyron...


----------

